
Break Up the Liberal City - bootload
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/25/opinion/sunday/break-up-the-liberal-city.html?_r=0
======
bootload
Interesting response by Noah Smith
[https://twitter.com/Noahpinion/status/846057873721372673](https://twitter.com/Noahpinion/status/846057873721372673)
and comparison "The High-Res Society":
[http://www.paulgraham.com/highres.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/highres.html)

------
detaro
see also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13962650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13962650)

